# cetnar



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to know if you use cetnar for 100kg in colloquil language. There is a word in both Czech and Hungarian. The problem is I am not sure but the Polish cetnar is (was) *50kg*. So, if I want to translate this sentence: My wife weighs over 100 kg into Polish, can I say: Moja żona waży ponad cetnar.  Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

Hello,

In the _Słownik języka polskiego_ by PWN, I read that the Polish word 'cetnar' (or in alternative spelling 'centnar') can mean a mass unit of either 50kg or 100kg. We used it with the latter reference in our reality. However, if for some reason you dealt with a reality of a country where its word for 'cetnar' referred to 50kg, then the Polish one also meant so.  The word isn't used in modern Polish. I vaguelly recollect it from texts describing distant past. 

To answer your question about the translation, I'd say it depends on what kind of text you need it for. However, 'cetnar' was primarily used for things, as in 'cetnar zboża/ziemniaków', and using it for a person would sound to me a bit negative.

As an aside note, we also have two words which are sometimes used in modern Polish for 100kg: 'metr' and 'kwintal'. Both are primarily used in reference to agricultural produce.


----------



## Encolpius

Thomas1 said:


> ...in modern Polish for 100kg: '*metr*' and 'kwintal'. Both are primarily used in reference to agricultural produce.



Hello, very interesting. Czechs use "metrák" and it is a common word, but you made me feel it does not work in Polish. Thanks.


----------



## Thomas1

'metr' meaning 100kg works in Polish; it's not used very often. though. This is not surprising given it occupies a somewhat specialist niche. But it's a legitimate word.


----------



## Encolpius

So is it possible to say: *Moja żona waży ponad metr* but you haven't heard or used it?


----------



## Thomas1

I have only ever heard 'metr' meaning 100kg being used as a mass unit of agricultural produce, as in: _Kupiłem metr pszenicy/ziemniaków_. Even then, I'd tend to think that the word is only used with plants such as vegetables or cereals (this is how I've used it or heard it used, but I'm not a farmer). 
It sounds really odd to me to say: *Moja żona waży ponad metr.*


----------



## dreamlike

The only time I've ever encountered the word 'metr' used in the sense under discussion was this year when I was working in a countryside of Poland. I had to ask for clarification, because I didn't know about this meaning earlier on. 'Urwałem dziś metra wiśni.' (an original utterance)


----------



## jasio

dreamlike said:


> The only time I've ever encountered the word 'metr' used in the sense under discussion was this year when I was working in a countryside of Poland. I had to ask for clarification, because I didn't know about this meaning earlier on. 'Urwałem dziś metra wiśni.' (an original utterance)



Because it is used in agriculture only, and the Poles living in the cities may not even know about this meaning of the word. Same with 'cetnar': I almost remember learning at school that 'cetnar metryczny' was 100 kg (hence, probably, 'metr'), while Wikipedia says it was 50 kg - probably 100 pounds rounded to full 10 kg.

BTW - 'Urwałem dziś *metra* wiśni' shows improper use of grammatical case of 'metr'. The case here is/should be the Accusative (Biernik), which depending on a set of rules is typically identical to either the Genitive case (Dopełniacz) or the Nominative case (Mianownik). In case of "metr", Accusative should be identical to Nominative case, ie. the frase should say: 'Urwałem dziś *metr* wiśni'. However improper usage of Accusative is quite common in case of non-educated speakers, rural dialects etc.


----------



## Thomas1

Trzeba przyznać, że zerwanie metra wiśni na dzień to doskonała moc przerobowa.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> BTW - 'Urwałem dziś *metra* wiśni' shows improper use of grammatical case of 'metr'. The case here is/should be the Accusative (Biernik), which depending on a set of rules is typically identical to either the Genitive case (Dopełniacz) or the Nominative case (Mianownik). In case of "metr", Accusative should be identical to Nominative case, ie. the frase should say: 'Urwałem dziś *metr* wiśni'. However improper usage of Accusative is quite common in case of non-educated speakers, rural dialects etc.


As far as i know the "the new accusative form of inanimate masculine nouns" like "metra wisni" is spreading like a fire in dry grass among the younger generation, independent of the social status or localisation. Maybe in ten years from now it will be acknowledged as a correct form by the Academia.


----------



## Thomas1

Not only among younger generations. I've statred to come across it in people in their forties or fifties. I'd say that a fair share in spreading it have the media, especially television, where you can hear it quite often. As far as I know, the Academia members still use the good old accusative.

PS: welcome to the forum, Jasio.


----------



## Ania R.

I agree with what others have said - I've only ever encountered "metr" for weight in the area of agriculture and even there not very often. In popular speech you would never use it in this context and most people would probably not even know what it means. I only know it because I sometimes translate texts about plant protection, but I've never actually heard anyone use this word in this context in regular conversation.


----------



## dreamlike

jasio said:


> BTW - 'Urwałem dziś *metra* wiśni' shows improper use of grammatical case of 'metr'. The case here is/should be the Accusative (Biernik), which depending on a set of rules is typically identical to either the Genitive case (Dopełniacz) or the Nominative case (Mianownik). In case of "metr", Accusative should be identical to Nominative case, ie. the frase should say: 'Urwałem dziś *metr* wiśni'. However improper usage of Accusative is quite common in case of non-educated speakers, rural dialects etc.


Yes, that's precisely why I wrote 'an original utterance'.  It's true that rural and poorly educated people have a very peculiar way of speaking, but you'd be surprised to find out what sort of mistakes the so-called 'educated' speakers tend to blurt. 



Ania R. said:


> but I've never actually heard anyone use this word in this context in regular conversation.


You are hereby cordially invited to visit the Polish countryside!  I frequently spend my holidays in such areas, and whenever I do, it makes me realise how little I know about Polish.... 



Thomas1 said:


> Trzeba przyznać, że zerwanie metra wiśni na dzień to doskonała moc przerobowa.


Przeciętna. Najlepsi po dwa metry dziennie zrywali, a pewnie i więcej.


----------



## francisgranada

In Czech and Slovak there is also "metrický cent" which suggests that the _cent/centnar/cetnar_ in the past represented various values in different countries (e.g. 100 pounds, around 42-52 kg) and it was later "normalized" according to the metric system. Thus *1q* (metrický cent) = *100kg*.  The abbreviation _q_ is apparently the initial letter of _quintal_. (The Hungarian equivalent is _métermázsa_).                        

The words _centnar/cetnar/cent_ come from the Latin _centenarium _(< _centum _= hundred). _Kwintal _comes from the Spanish _quintal _which is a loanword from the Arabic _qintár_, that in turn also derives from the Latin _centenarium. 
_
The Czech _metrák _is evidently the abbreviated form of the expression "metrický cent". I don't know if in Polish existed some similar term ("cetnar metriczny" ?), but perhaps yes. This could explain the term _metr (_in the sense of weight unit).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Not only among younger generations. I've statred to come across it in people in their forties or fifties. I'd say that a fair share in spreading it have the media, especially television, where you can hear it quite often. As far as I know, the Academia members still use the good old accusative.
> 
> PS: welcome to the forum, Jasio.



Analizując użycie formy biernika rzeczowników żywotnych rodzaju męskiego dla rzeczowników nieżywotnych zauważyłem, że istnieje pewna prawidłowość w ich zastosowaniu, a właściwie dwa trendy:
1.     Używanie tej formy z rzeczownikiami nowoutworzonymi w języku polskim jak ‘esemes', ‘komp' (wysłać esemesa, odpalić kompa). 

2.     Używanie z wyrazami tradycyjnymi w języku polskim, takimi jak nóż, młotek, stołek (podaj noża).  W tym przypadku są to rzeczowniki, w których biernik wyrazów żywotnych o tej samej końcówce mianownika ma tą samą końcówkę, co dopełniacz. 

Takie użycie moźna wytłumaczyć zatarciem świadomości czy należy w danym wyrażeniu użyć biernika, czy też dopełniacza. Na przykład poprawnie jest powiedzieć „biorę nóż” (biernik) ale  ”używam noża” (dopełniacz). Takie wyrażenia łatwo pomylić, i następuje kontaminacja gramatyczna. 

Nigdy nie słyszałem natomiast odmiany „żywotnej” dla rzeczowników tego typu, w którym biernik żywotny ma inną końcówkę niż dopełniacz, na przykład "dom/samochód" (nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby ktoś powiedział „kupiłeś sobie doma/samochoda?”).

Inna sprawa to rzeczowniki nieżywotne, których nazwy pochodzą od imion własnych, na przykład marki samochodów lub nazwy tańców. Już od „niepamiętnych” czasów mówi się „kupiłem sobie fiata, opla, lub trabanta”. Już w XIX wieku mówiono „tańczę walca/mazura/krakowiaka”, ale „tarantellę”.


----------



## jasio

francisgranada said:


> The Czech _metrák _is evidently the abbreviated form of the expression "metrický cent". I don't know if in Polish existed some similar term ("cetnar metriczny" ?), but perhaps yes. This could explain the term _metr (_in the sense of weight unit).



"Cetnar metryczny" - and yes, this is exactly how I understand the origin of this term.


----------



## jasio

Thomas1 said:


> Not only among younger generations. I've statred to come across it in people in their forties or fifties. I'd say that a fair share in spreading it have the media, especially television, where you can hear it quite often.



Poziom języka telewizyjnego rzeczywiście woła o pomstę do nieba; gdzież im tam do polszczyzny takich np. Starszych Panów.  To chyba efekt mody na swojskość, niestety panująca nie tylko w Polsce. Jak oglądałem na YT fragmenty brytyjskiego "Mam talent", to miałem wrażenie, że niektórych prowadzących kiedyś nigdy by nie wpuszczono przed mikrofon.



Thomas1 said:


> PS: welcome to the forum, Jasio.



Czuję się ciepło powitany. 
Przepraszam za off-topic i niezdrową ciekawość, ale co rozumiesz przez określenie języka ojczystego? Współczesną polszczyznę używaną w Warszawie, czy prawdziwą gwarę warszawską?



Ben Jamin said:


> Takie użycie można wytłumaczyć zatarciem świadomości czy należy w danym wyrażeniu użyć biernika, czy też dopełniacza.



Sam się zawsze nad tym zastanawiałem: czy to pomylenie biernika z dopełniaczem, czy pomylenie kategorii żywotny/nieżywotny.



Ben Jamin said:


> Inna sprawa to rzeczowniki nieżywotne, których nazwy pochodzą od imion własnych, na przykład marki samochodów lub nazwy tańców. Już od „niepamiętnych” czasów mówi się „kupiłem sobie fiata, opla, lub trabanta”. Już w XIX wieku mówiono „tańczę walca/mazura/krakowiaka”, ale „tarantellę”.



Tak, nazwy marek i niektórych innych rzeczy są wyjątkami (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biernik#Deklinacja_rzeczownika). Ale wśród tych wyjątków mnie osobiście zawsze najbardziej śmieszyło zaliczenie do kategorii rzeczowników żywotnych "nieboszczyka".


----------



## marco_2

jasio said:


> Sam się zawsze nad tym zastanawiałem: czy to pomylenie biernika z dopełniaczem, czy pomylenie kategorii żywotny/nieżywotny.
> 
> 
> 
> Tak, nazwy marek i niektórych innych rzeczy są wyjątkami (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biernik#Deklinacja_rzeczownika). Ale wśród tych wyjątków mnie osobiście zawsze najbardziej śmieszyło zaliczenie do kategorii rzeczowników żywotnych "nieboszczyka".



Rzeczownik "trup" też jest dziś traktowany w potocznej polszczyźnie jak rzeczownik żywotny - w "Balladzie o Czabaku" było jeszcze "za chwilę ujrzysz mój zimny trup", obecnie większość ludzi mówi "widziałem trupa", choć formalnie to pewnie "znaleziono trup młodej kobiety" - najlepiej powiedzieć "zwłoki".                                                 P.S. Trochę odeszliśmy od cetnara.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Sam się zawsze nad tym zastanawiałem: czy to pomylenie biernika z dopełniaczem, czy pomylenie kategorii żywotny/nieżywotny.



Gdyby to było pomylenie kategorii żywotny/nieżywotny, to słyszelibyśmy również formy  „nowego biernika” rzeczowników, których końcówki dopełniacza i biernika się różnią. Ja nie słyszałem jak dotąd form „kupiłem doma” ani „kupiłem samochoda”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Tak, nazwy marek i niektórych innych rzeczy są wyjątkami (http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biernik#Deklinacja_rzeczownika). Ale wśród tych wyjątków mnie osobiście zawsze najbardziej śmieszyło zaliczenie do kategorii rzeczowników żywotnych "nieboszczyka".



Mnie to nie dziwi, gdyż słowo nieboszczyk oznacza osobę, chociaż nieżywą, a osoby (nawet nieżywe) należą do kategorii *gramatycznej** rzeczowników żywotnych. To samo dotyczy trupa, który oznacza człowieka, lub zwierzę po śmerci, czyli znowu rzeczowników  należących  do kategorii *gramatycznej* rzeczowników żywotnych. 
Nawiasem mówiąc, słowo *trup* zostało w mediach zastąpione koślawym i głupim  anglicyzmen „ciało”. Ciało to przede wszystkim coś co należy do człowieka żywego. W Angielskim też mówi sie normalnie w takim kontekście „dead body”, a w klasycznej polszczyźnie mówiło się „ciała poległych”, „lub martwe ciała”. Stawianie znaku równości pomiędzy „ciało” i „trup” to potworek językowy.
*Tak jak ofiara należy do  do kategorii *gramatycznej „rodzaj żeński”, *chociaż może odnosić się do rzeczownika dowolnego rodzaju.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Nawiasem mówiąc, słowo *trup* zostało w mediach zastąpione koślawym i głupim  anglicyzmen „ciało”.



Mnie to osobiście mało razi - może jestem narażony na zbyt dużą ekspozycję. Nie wiem, jaki jest rzeczywisty język tzw. służb (bo w mediach to słowo pojawia się głównie w filmach kryminalnych), ale dla mnie "trup" brzmi trochę zbyt kolowialnie - zdecydowanie wolę "zwłoki". "Zimny trup" - tak, "po moim trupie" - tak, ale "gdzie leży trup" - jakoś mi nie pasuje, chyba że wypowiadający jest jakimś marginesem społecznym. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Ciało to przede wszystkim coś co należy do człowieka żywego. W Angielskim też mówi sie normalnie w takim kontekście „dead body”, a w klasycznej polszczyźnie mówiło się „ciała poległych”, „lub martwe ciała”.



Jakbyś napisał "ciało bez przydawki", to bym się generalnie zgodził mimo licznych wyjątków, a tak wychodzi, że trochę sam sobie przeczysz. Nawiasem mówiąc, znacznie częściej mówi się o "pośmiertnym oddaniu ciała na potrzeby nauki", niż o "oddaniu zwłok...", a o "oddaniu trupa..." chyba nigdy nie słyszałem. "Moje zwłoki", to mogę być ja po śmierci, ale "mój trup", to dla mnie raczej coś, co trzymam w szafie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Mnie to osobiście mało razi - może jestem narażony na zbyt dużą ekspozycję. Nie wiem, jaki jest rzeczywisty język tzw. służb (bo w mediach to słowo pojawia się głównie w filmach kryminalnych), ale dla mnie "trup" brzmi trochę zbyt kolowialnie - zdecydowanie wolę "zwłoki". "Zimny trup" - tak, "po moim trupie" - tak, ale "gdzie leży trup" - jakoś mi nie pasuje, chyba że wypowiadający jest jakimś marginesem społecznym.
> 
> 
> 
> Jakbyś napisał "ciało bez przydawki", to bym się generalnie zgodził mimo licznych wyjątków, a tak wychodzi, że trochę sam sobie przeczysz. Nawiasem mówiąc, znacznie częściej mówi się o "pośmiertnym oddaniu ciała na potrzeby nauki", niż
> o "oddaniu zwłok...", a o "oddaniu trupa..." chyba nigdy nie słyszałem. "Moje zwłoki", to mogę być ja po śmierci, ale "mój trup", to dla mnie raczej coś, co trzymam w szafie.



Słowo ciało w moim tekście jest bez przydawki, i jako takie je rozumiałem, tak również jest ono używane w prasie jak i w filmach. I to mnie razi. 
Trup jest słowem dość mocnym, i używa się go przy opisywaniu mocnych scen, mających wstrząsnąć odbiorcą. Od trupa wieje grozą. Dlatego też, żeby złagodzić wrażenie zaczęto używać słowa zwłoki. Gdy jednak rozmawiamy z bliskimi 
zmarłego używamy słów takich jak: nieboszczyk, drogi zmarły, ciało zmarłego. Zwłoki brzmią zbyt oficjalnie i przedmiotowo. Natomiast ciało to dla mnie coś co należy do osoby żywej, i używanie go jako synonimu zwłok lub trupa pozostanie dla mnie potworkiem językowym.


----------



## Thomas1

dreamlike said:


> [...]
> You are hereby cordially invited to visit the Polish countryside! I frequently spend my holidays in such areas, and whenever I do, it makes me realise how little I know about Polish....


I've also mainly heard it.



> Przeciętna. Najlepsi po dwa metry dziennie zrywali, a pewnie i więcej.


Zrywałem wiśnie, ale myśmy nawet do połowy tego wyniku nie dochodzili na dzień. 


francisgranada said:


> [...]The words _centnar/cetnar/cent_ come from the Latin _centenarium _(< _centum _= hundred). _Kwintal _comes from the Spanish _quintal _which is a loanword from the Arabic _qintár_, that in turn also derives from the Latin _centenarium. _
> [...]


For what it's worth, I'd add that our "kwintal" came directly from French.



Ben Jamin said:


> [...]
> 
> Nigdy nie słyszałem natomiast odmiany „żywotnej” dla rzeczowników tego typu, w którym biernik żywotny ma inną końcówkę niż dopełniacz, na przykład "dom/samochód" (nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby ktoś powiedział „kupiłeś sobie doma/samochoda?”).
> 
> Inna sprawa to rzeczowniki nieżywotne, których nazwy pochodzą od imion własnych, na przykład marki samochodów lub nazwy tańców. Już od „niepamiętnych” czasów mówi się „kupiłem sobie fiata, opla, lub trabanta”. Już w XIX wieku mówiono „tańczę walca/mazura/krakowiaka”, ale „tarantellę”.





jasio said:


> Poziom języka telewizyjnego rzeczywiście woła o pomstę do nieba; gdzież im tam do polszczyzny takich np. Starszych Panów.  To chyba efekt mody na swojskość, niestety panująca nie tylko w Polsce. Jak oglądałem na YT fragmenty brytyjskiego "Mam talent", to miałem wrażenie, że niektórych prowadzących kiedyś nigdy by nie wpuszczono przed mikrofon.


Powinienem był podać jakiś przykład. Pisząc mój poprzedni post:


			
				Thomas1 said:
			
		

> Not only among younger generations. I've statred to come across it in people in their forties or fifties. I'd say that a fair share in spreading it have the media, especially television, where you can hear it quite often. As far as I know, the Academia members still use the good old accusative.


miałem na myśli sformułowania typu: "prąda oszczędzam" (podobne do "kupiłem doma/samochoda"), które czasami słyszę. Jakkolwiek podane przykłady przez Ben Jamina są w mniejszym lub większym stopniu do zaakceptowania, część w języku potocznym, to wzdrygam się na ten podany przeze mnie, mimo że jestem dość pobłażliwy na sformułowania typu "zjadłem kotleta". (Jeśli ktoś chce kontynuować dyskusję na temat biernika, proponuję założyć oddzielny wątek.)



jasio said:


> Czuję się ciepło powitany.
> Przepraszam za off-topic i niezdrową ciekawość, ale co rozumiesz przez określenie języka ojczystego? Współczesną polszczyznę używaną w Warszawie, czy prawdziwą gwarę warszawską?


W Warszawie. Prawdziwej gwary warszawskiej ze świecą dziś szukać. 


Wracając do tematu, bo zboczyliśmy z niego bardzo, są konteksty, w których możliwe jest użycie „cetnara” lub „metra” w połączeniu z ludźmi (przykład z Narodowego Korpusu Języka Polskiego):Krok za krokiem. Nogi ciężkie, trud podnoszenia ich, uginania kolan. Jakby każda ważyła metr , tak się mówi: metr albo cetnar. Ile naprawdę waży ludzka noga, kobieca? Od stopy do biodra.​


Wydawca:​Trio​Źródło:​Świtanie, przemijanie​Kanał:​#kanal_ksiazka​Typ:​#typ_lit​Autorzy:​Teresa Bojarska,​Data publikacji:​1996​

​ 
Jest to oczywiście specyficzne użycie.


----------

